
[PDF, Slides] Tesla is a zero - carfa
http://www.tilsonfunds.com/TSLA-Spiegel-RH16.pdf
======
mathgenius
This may be bad news for Tesla, but it's good news for the world! The one
thing I took away from reading David MacKay's book [1] was that electric cars
are one of the best things we can be doing to reduce carbon emissions.

Also, this is good news for smart people everywhere: the amount of talent that
these self-driving projects will absorb is pretty significant.

[1] "Sustainable Energy – without the hot air", David J. C. MacKay, 2008.

